# On another topic.... 40k fluff yo mama jokes.



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

A tired and true topic, but hey, who couldn't like yo mama jokes? (I am in a goofy mood right now.)
Please post your own as well!

Yo mama so fat that when the Inquisition declared her a heretic, they had to execute her with an ordo exterminatus.

Yo mama so ugly the Inquisition uses her to train Grey Knights on how to fight Great Unclean Ones. 

(To a gue'vesa) Yo mama so useless, when she asked an Ethereal how she could help out in the Greater Good, he pointed at a ship and told her she could help by returning to the Imperium.

Yo mama so poor her house makes the bottom hives of Necromunda look like luxury condos.

Yo mama so ugly that even Nurgle said "Damn, your hideous."

Yo mama so stupid, Ogryns see her and feel good about their intelligence.

yo mama so old that she signed the Emperor's yearbook. 

Yo mama so mean & nasty, when Aun'Va of the Tau Empire said "It saddens me greatly that we must take arms against the peoples of the galaxy," he then added "unless it's yo mama."


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

First couple were funny but the rest sucked.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yo mama so fat, she was floatin in space and the crusade conquered her in the name of the emperor


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

"Yo mama so ugly the Inquisition uses her to train Grey Knights on how to fight Great Unclean Ones."

Class.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yo mama so old, she calls the eldar "the young `uns."

Your mama so fat, she ate the other splinter of Hive Fleet Leviathan.

Yo mama so stupid, orks beat her at chess.

Yo mama so angry, berzerkers run the other way.

Yo mama so hot, Slaanesh feels unattractive. (one for the plus side)


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Yo mama so old, she calls the eldar "the young `uns."
> 
> Your mama so fat, she ate the other splinter of Hive Fleet Leviathan.
> 
> ...


3rd one is great.

Yo mama so fat & ugly genestealers mistake her for a patriarch.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Your mamma's so fat the imperium's thinking about plugging up the eye of terror with her arse...

...Your mamma's so ugly that when she spreads her legs you know the true meaning of the eye of terror

Your mother is so uncouth she married a mon-keigh (for the eldar fans)

Your progenitor circuit board is so primitive it runs off a 9 volt battery (necron insults, you gotta luagh)

Your spawning pool is so mutated it actually came out with some orks


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yo Mama so ugly, genestealers see her and think "Hell No!"


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Yo mama so hairy, she uses an eviscerator to shave!

Yo mama so ugly the dark eldar use her to torture people.

Yo mama so hot she melted an avatar! (plus side)

Yo mama so stupid she thought a lasgun was lethal. (double burn)

Yo mama so stupid they use her presence to mindlock servitors.

Yo mama so big you need a str 11 weapon to hurt her.

Yo mama so small she got stepped on by a snotling.


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

Yo Mama so fat they use her to run hive ship assault sims


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

King Gary said:


> ...Your mamma's so ugly that when she spreads her legs you know the true meaning of the eye of terror


That actually got a laugh out of me.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yo mama's like a hellhound tank: Push one button and she's red hot.
Yo mama's so slutty she got kicked out of the Sisterhood for having an affair with an Ogryn.
Yo mama's so stupid that unplugged the Golden Throne to make room for her blowdryer.
Yo mama's so stupid she doesn't register on the Warp.
Yo mama's so fat that if she got hit by a bolter, it woudn't make it past the beer belly.


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

Yo momma's what made Kreig a radioactive death world.
Yo momma's so scary Yarrick shot himself instead!
Yo momma's Abbaddon. A bad one.
Yo momma's so soulless, she makes Culexus assassins nervous.
Yo momma's so ugly, Nurgle said "No."
Yo momma's like a zombie plague (Abbaddon's 13th?), should be dead, but she's comin over for dinner!
Yo momma's so slutty, Slaanesh needs protection.
Yo momma's so dirty, Orks fart to freshen her up.
Yo momma's so stupid, she thinks a High Marshal needs rehab.
Yo momma's so pretty since that Leman Russ ran her over.
Yo momma's so hot since I handed her an armed Meltabomb.
Yo momma's so nice since the Inquisition put a null ring on her head.
Yo momma's looks so good since Kharn gave her face a lift.
Yo momma's the Keeper of Secrets that failed.
Yo momma's cookin keeps me on the golden throne.
Yo momma's cookin makes me wish I was a Space Marine, so I could digest dirt and ash.
Yo momma's so hateful, Space Marines fear her.
Yo momma's so strange, an astropathic choir has to sing her to sleep.
Yo momma's like a Chaos Dreadnought. Sleeps for a hundred years, then wakes only to scream unintelligible nonsense while punching everything in reach.

Ok. I'm spent. Too many? Not funny?


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Belthazor Aurellius said:


> Yo momma's like a Chaos Dreadnought. Sleeps for a hundred years, then wakes only to scream unintelligible nonsense while punching everything in reach.


I like that one XD


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

One i came up with a few months ago.
READ AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!

_Yo momma's so slutty that at precisely 9pm each night she will tear her pants off and scream "Somebody Power Fist my Pink Horror"... regardless of where she is and who she is with.
Your existence only came about because the dude that was Power Fisting her Pink Horror was playing with his Old One Eye at the same time, and changing hands._


Too harsh???:laugh:


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

Yo mama's so slutty she got turned on by a Dark Lance


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Yo mamma's so fat, the only way the inquisition could get her out the airlock was to grease the door... and hold up a twinkie on the far side.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Yo mama so fat, she got stuck in the warp gate!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Your mamma has more chins than Tzeentch has faces.

Your mamma's like a Space Hulk; Huge, infested with hostile creatures and should be destroyed on sight.

It wasn't the Tyranids that eat all the bio-mass on Tyran, it was your mamma.

Your mamma's been back to the all you can eat buffet over 5 times. The Imperium has come to call the occurrences, Hive Fleets. 

Your mamma's smell is deadlier than a Black Cube.

It wasn't warp storms that separated the Imperium in the Age of Strife, it was your mamma's rolls.

Your mamma's like the Emperor; need to be feed a thousand bodies a day to live.

Ok, I think I'm done now :grin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yo Mamma's so fat, she's called the 'Momma Class'
Yo Mamma's so fat, she sleeps in a Titan dock!
Yo Mamma's so fat, she was mistaken for a Dyson Sphere!
Yo Mamma's so dirty, they named a Greater Demon after her!
Yo Mamma's so stupid, she gave the Ogryns snipers!
Yo Mamma's so stupid, she gave the Ratlings ripper guns!

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yo Momma's So Fat, that when the Inquisition delcared her heretic, it doesn't just take one Exterminatus, It takes Three! 

Yo Momma's So Fat, that when she stands on Terra, she can squash Macragge with her little fingernail. 

Yo Momma's So Ugly, that the Imperium use her to frighten worshippers of Nurgle. 


~Bane of Kings


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It is just sooo sad you have linked this hobby with yo mamma jokes. so sad


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Why not? Its humorous.

Yo mama's so fat she can eat more suns than a C'tan.

Yo mama's so fat you need to travel through the warp to get around her.

Yo mama's so stupid she thought hive worlds were infested by bees.

Yo mama's so stupid she thought a squiggoth was a squig with dark make up and piercings.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm terrible at making jokes.

Yo mama's so ugly she scared the nightbringer.
Yo mama's so fat she ate Azgra the Slasher's Warband. (Not a void whale)
Yo mama's so sluty she makes slaneesh look like a nun.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

When the eldar fucked to much, they made Slaanesh,
When yo mama fucked around, out came Gork and Mork


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Ha, was looking through some older threads and read this one for a laugh.

Yo mamma's so fat and hairy Catachan fighters use her as a training ground.
Yo mamma's so stupid she needed bonehead surgery.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Best... thread... EVER!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Your mama is so fat, the Eldar mistaken her for a craft world
Your mama is so fat, shen ate an entire hive fleet.
Your mama is so fat, she makes Nurgle look thin
Your mama is so fat, when the inquisition virus bomed her it only gave her a rash


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Your mums so fat, her blood type is Ragu.

Because what works now, works in the future.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

you do know that this is why people that play warhammer are called nerdy virgins right?


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup, and thats why who call us that are greatly mistaken... well in some of our cases...

Yo mama's so old she still rides around in a squat bike!

Yo mama's so old, she gives necrons the "back in the day" speech!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Yo mama so ugly, people address her in native Orkish.

Yo mama so stupid, she thinks Exterminatus is a pest control company.

Yo mama so fat, her butt has it's own Segmentum.

Yo mama so stupid, she's legally considered an Abhuman.

Yo mama so ugly, it's a miracle she hasn't been executed for being a mutant!

Yo mama so fat, it took a Great Crusade to get around her.

Yo mama done some shit nasty enough to make Nurgle retch.

Yo mama such a nasty drunk, the last time she got invited out for drinks the Heresy broke out.

Yo mama gets around so much, you got a Hive Fleet's worth of dudes who could be yo daddy.

What do you call a creature with a massive bloated belly, weeping sores, countless diseases and a smell that melts ferrocrete? Yo mama.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, Angron! Yo mama's so fat, oh yeah, sorry you ain't got one!
Please stop, no put the axe awa....


----------

